# SENC surf trout



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Heading down Wilmington area this weekend. How's the surf bite been for trout lately? Topsail, Wrightsville, Carolina/Kure? Thanks y'all. I'll return the favor with a report on my trip!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Yes, they're around, caught trout at all of the above mentioned beaches in the past week plus some whiting/sea mullet, bluefish, puffers, flounder. Good luck.


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

uncdub13 said:


> Yes, they're around, caught trout at all of the above mentioned beaches in the past week plus some whiting/sea mullet, bluefish, puffers, flounder. Good luck.


what he said lol


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

mmm puffers


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks uncdub and others! Sorry for the delay...work and holidays have gotten the best of me. 

Trout fishing was quite good, even with the crazy weather last weekend. 

Got three nice keepers Friday night, two good keepers Sat sunset and a limit of four Sunday morning, along with plenty o' throwbacks and a couple blues. 

More details at my blog: surffisher.com


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice catch! You showed-up us locals.. best - glenn


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Super Nice Catch! 

I guess you didn't want that bluefish to "feel left out," huh


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice Trout.

Not many Trout up Hatteras way lately. 

Water has been too stirred up.

Put a 6 Foot Sand Bar Shark on the beach this morning at the secret spot 800 yards South of Frisco Pier.

Early into the fight I thought I had my Christmas Drum on, he turned Brown on me after a half hour of pulling on him.:redface:


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm planning heading down if that wind switches SW on Tue or Wed


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> I'm planning heading down if that wind switches SW on Tue or Wed


.....hey tuna......did you make it to Depola's funeral???........


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Loner, I'm sorry to say, I did not.. I was out of town on business and could not reschedule.


----------



## absolute80 (May 30, 2013)

NCsurffisher, what general methods were you using..throwing artificials, soaking bait etc? I clicked on your blog link but it said there was an error with the domain name. Thanks in advance-
Absolute


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

absolute80 said:


> NCsurffisher, what general methods were you using..throwing artificials, soaking bait etc? I clicked on your blog link but it said there was an error with the domain name. Thanks in advance-
> Absolute


Absolute - thanks for letting me know the link was broken...not sure what is up with that but hopefully will get it fixed soon. It should have redirected to https://surffisher.wordpress.com/ which works!

Anyway, everything was on purple demon mirrolure at night. That's pretty much my go-to lure for trout at night. If I had fished during the day, I would have used a tandem rig, usually with a saltwater assassin on one hook and a gulp swimming mullet on another. Or lighter colored mirrolures, like the 808 or redhead/white or chartreuse body. Those are pretty much my go tos.

I've been wondering if anyone is doing any trout fishing in the surf or from the shore lately, but didn't really want to start another thread about it, so here goes...


----------



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

I havent been fishing for a couple weeks but mid january i walked out on the jetty on Wrightsville and couldnt catch anything and then I walked the surf with zero success and after that it made me lazy...might just go chuck some bait on a bottom rig one of these days just to have the fishing feeling


----------

